

Show HN: Codepoints for Mac, the easiest way to find Unicode characters - mrsteveman1
http://infincia.com/apps/codepoints

======
mrsteveman1
I mentioned this app in a comment thread on hacker news a few weeks ago and
saw a huge influx of traffic so I thought it might interest a wider audience.

It's extremely simple, type to search for what you want, double click or hit
enter and the character is in your clipboard.

:)

